# Another awesome FMA Gathering!



## geezer (Nov 11, 2012)

I just attended another awesome FMA Gathering here in Phoenix yesterday. Mike Butz of Kada Anan Eskrima set the whole thing up at a local park... he's been hosting these things for years. Usually it's a big deal with presentations by well known luminaries in the Filipino Martial Arts. But this year he just contacted a few local people ...didn't even call it a gathering. Just a free workshop. And on top of that we had cold weather too. So I stopped by, _not really expecting much_.

Well I was _wrong_. Apparently, these gatherings have become a tradition with a momentum of their own. In spite of the lack of hype, everybody in the area still showed up along with some famous FMA GMs from Cali. The presenters were Mike Butz of Kada Anan and Master Sam Buot of Balintawak. Also present were (off the top of my head) ...GM Mike Giron and GM Gilbert Cordoncillo, as well as John Jacobo of Swacom, Steve Dowd of Arnis Balite, Jeff LaTorre of DTE ...and other instructors as well, plus their students, families and a whole lot of food. Good people, good martial arts and good food. And that makes for good times! Now I'm already looking forward to the next time ...maybe in the late Spring?


----------



## seasoned (Nov 11, 2012)

Memorable times to look back on, but in this case an on going event. Sometimes when we less expect it, like in your case, where you just stopped by not excepting much. Thanks for the share and info...................


----------

